
The one thing wrong with sites like Digg - mattculbreth
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/1393/The-One-Thing-Wrong-With-Social-Content-Sites-Like-Digg.aspx
======
mojuba
That's unfortunately not the only problem. Socially selected content sucks
because it is being selected by an Average Joe, while actually what I, as an
Average Joe need is a better content, provided (and selected/voted) by people
better than me.

------
timg
The users.

